# how to replace the shock absorber anthers yourself on the Chevrolet Cruze 2017



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Greetings Guys! Tell me if anyone knows? Do you need to remove the shock absorber and the spring to replace the shock absorber boot, or is it enough to unscrew the nut from above and pull the stem down and push the boot? Or maybe someone came across a video of how to change the shock absorber anthers? Thank you!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

The thumbnail on this video is a Gen 2 Cruze, but not sure the video is.






you likely need to take it all the way off to get to the top nut.


----------

